# New chicks



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

Someone else posted that TSC is dangerous this time of year and they were right! I now have 6 baby chicks. It's been 30 years since I had chickens and I admit I am clueless. They seem to be thriving on the Chick starter but there seen r to be some poop issues. One appears to have watery poop and several times I've seen fairly solid globs seemingly stuck to the down around their butts. Suggestions? They are about a week or 2 old. I currently have them sheltered in the garage with a heat lamp. Should they be completely feathered before I put them in their coop? What about handling them? I would like them to be tame as adults. I'll take any tips you can give! Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Clean their rear ends if they are dirty. Yes you can handle them. Is the chick starter medicated?


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Globs of dry poop stuck on the butt seem to be a fairly normal problem for some baby chicks. I just hold them under the faucet and gently wash it off with warm water (no soap), blot dry with tissue and then put them back under the light so they can preen things back into place. They almost always outgrow the problem and rarely need more than one or two washings.

Most chick starter is medicated so I don't know what to say about loose droppings. Just wait and see, I guess ..
Handle each one for a few minutes daily and give them treats like finely chopped dandelion leaves or salad greens. They should grow up to be tame and approachable.
I think the age when they don't need the light anymore is usually about 4 weeks.
I check to see if the real feathers have wrapped completely around their 
bodies, and if so they should be ready for the real world. They will probably still have a little bit of down showing on their heads and they might have a thin "seam" along the breastbone, but they will be okay as long as they can escape the wind and rain. They will have enough sense to pile up and brood themselves if they get cold.


----------



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for the advice! I feel much more comfortable. I've cleaned their fuzzy little bottoms and added some probiotics and electrolytes to their water. Is that okay? It seemed like it would be.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've found that the best way to get tame chicks (aside from lots of handling) is to have your brooder (if possible) about arms height, so that when you reach in there you are coming from the side. When you come in from the top, they see "THE HAND!!!!" (aerial predator?) and all probably run away?

Since I've had my brooder about my waist level, my chicks seem to be much friendlier and calmer. Though I have noticed that they don't really like their back touched when their little, they do like tummy and chin rubs though.


----------



## RobynB (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, Lstein. Great tip!


----------

